# Exotic pet event??



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, Just wondered if anyone could help?

I have heard that sometimes there are shows/events where lots of people take their collections of exotic animals and pets to educate people and let people have a chance to see close up a large variety of all the amazing animals that people keep on this forum. Such as skunks, meerkats, racoons, pouched rats, monkeys, rodents, reptiles etc

I would love to attend one of these events and wondered if anyone knew of any that were taking place or being planned preferably in the North of England but I'm open to suggestions of anywhere in the country!

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Exotic Keepers Wanted


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yep thats us at Exotic Keepers Forum

We were up at Harrogate in January but I am afraid have nothing planned up north until christmas.

The next event is as above (thanks Shell :2thumb

Evesham, West Midlands

Then London Champs in Reading, again down south I'm afraid

If you go to www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk you will see a forum called Educational Displays and in there is Upcoming Events : victory:


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Thankyou for letting me know. 'Pouchie' I saw your pics of Harrogate this year which is what set me off!! I'll def be coming to next years- it looks and sounds great!! And 'Shell195' thanks for the link. I am thinking about going to the event. I know is a long way but I think it'd be worth it so going to consult the rest of the family see if they fancy a little holiday!! :lol2:

thanks again x


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

can i ask when is the one in harrogate and where is it and what is it will it be the same sort of thing that your doing at the ark sanct sorry if im been a bit stupid


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

Harrogate is where we hold a stand at the Excel Small Animal Show that used to be known as the Bradford. There is showing of rabbits, guineas and rats, mice, gerbils, hamsters.

We held our first display there last January and it was full of exotics such as hedgehogs, short tailed opossum, duprasi, pouched rats, grass rats, various jirds etc etc

A similar thing is held at the big southern show in September which is the London Championship show in Reading.

This above EKF event happening in July at Evesham is a bit different as its lots of exotics keepers coming together in an outdoor venue as opposed to just Exotic Keepers Forum doing a stand at a show.


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you pouchie i am not that far from harrogate so hoping to go to that also in the process of getting the OH to come to the one at ARK (well cheffeur me) as never been and it looks to be a brill day and really looking forward to seeing all the animals :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

hogs'n'hisses said:


> thank you pouchie i am not that far from harrogate so hoping to go to that also in the process of getting the OH to come to the one at ARK (well cheffeur me) as never been and it looks to be a brill day and really looking forward to seeing all the animals :flrt:


 
Don't forget there are also other things to see & do at this event
Evesham Country Park

Plenty of countryside walking, picnic benches with great views (weather permitting of course), farm shop, garden centre, fudge shop (well worth a look :whistling2, miniature railway & a great open space for kite flying for the kids & adults alike :2thumb:

Once at the Exotics Day in the Sanctuary you can pop back & forth all day as long as you get your pass out ticket :no1: Various animals will be turning up throughout the day if its like last year......which was like a Raccoon & Skunk Fest :lol2:


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Don't forget there are also other things to see & do at this event
> Evesham Country Park
> 
> Plenty of countryside walking, picnic benches with great views (weather permitting of course), farm shop, garden centre, fudge shop (well worth a look :whistling2, miniature railway & a great open space for kite flying for the kids & adults alike :2thumb:
> ...


yes planing on bringing the children for a nice day out, not gonna take much persuading on the OH if there is fudge he'd be there with bells on:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

We were at Evsham Country Park last friday.

Lovely little place !!!!.

Will be a great day with all the animals and stands that will be there.

Looking forward to it.:2thumb:

Neil & Debra


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Also, forgot to mention - the stands we hold at small animal shows are usually restricted to rodentia as we are not allowed to take predatory species incase of worrying the show animals!!!

Therefore the Evesham event is a bit different as there will be allsorts of larger exotics :2thumb:


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooohh I'm desperate to go to Evesham but my OH is reluctant as he knows it will set me off wanting more pets and confirm my 'need' for a skunk!!:lol2:

But now I have the 'fudge shop' knowledge to bribe him with:whistling2: things may make a turn for my advantage!!

Does anyone know of any nice campsites near by so we can make a proper weekend of it?:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Any of these much use?

campsites evesham - Google Maps

The event is taking place just off the A46 on the outskirts of Evesham, so all those are within short driving distance :2thumb:


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh thanks for the campsite links. I'll have a look and try and get something booked. I'm now hoping to go to a hedgehog show in Northampton on the Saturday so turning into a rather excellent wknd and OH actually isn't protesting too much either, think it's since I mentioned fudge!!:lol2:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya Kwoods,

Be very careful whos you go to as some will sooner stab you in the back the minute you leave or sometime in the future  just a little friendly advise....







kwoods said:


> Thankyou for letting me know. 'Pouchie' I saw your pics of Harrogate this year which is what set me off!! I'll def be coming to next years- it looks and sounds great!! And 'Shell195' thanks for the link. I am thinking about going to the event. I know is a long way but I think it'd be worth it so going to consult the rest of the family see if they fancy a little holiday!! :lol2:
> 
> thanks again x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

kwoods said:


> Oh thanks for the campsite links. I'll have a look and try and get something booked. I'm now hoping to go to a hedgehog show in Northampton on the Saturday so turning into a rather excellent wknd and OH actually isn't protesting too much either, think it's since I mentioned fudge!!:lol2:


 
In that case you best make sure you bring loads of money & treat him to a couple of Kilos of the fudge :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

Sounds like a fun packed weekend is planned, but can you bring some of the APH people along to Evesham as we dont have anyone yet representing their section of the Exotic Pet world :gasp: :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------

